# Dreft is NOT bad for your diapers!



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

I wrote Dreft to ask if their detergent is soap or synthetic based and if it contains fabric softener. This rumor has been floating around for ages and I had heard it was not true, but wanted a sure answer because I think it actually may be a great detergent for use with diapers (in theory, anyway). So here is the response I got:

"The fabric softener question could be a bit tricky. We do not add a fabric softener to Dreft. We currently offer no detergent/fabric softener combination products. But, Dreft does rinse thoroughly leaving virtually no detergent residue in the fabric. When residues are present, fabrics tend to feel stiff. Because of Dreft's through rinsing, the fabrics may be softer than when laundered with another detergent.

Is Dreft a synthetic detergent or a soap? Actually, Dreft is a detergent and has always been a detergent. It was introduced in 1939 as the first synthetic detergent. It was developed to overcome the drawbacks of soap. The next, Tide, wasn't introduced nationally until the early 1950's because WWII put the research on hold.

Having said all that, Dreft is a synthetic detergent that contains no fabric softener. I hope this helps.

Mike
USA Dreft Team


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow! It sounds like it may be a great product for dipes!


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

I just put a shirt on my DD that I had washed ages ago with Dreft and it smelled so nice and was so soft! I was







a little since I can't use it anymore with my dipes.

SO, who is going to be the guinea pig and give it a try?









XOXO


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by penny31_
*SO, who is going to be the guinea pig and give it a try?









XOXO*
hmmmm...if i still have that free sample of dreft i'll be a guinea pig later today when the kids are napping.


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I have a sample, and I'll try it.

I'm not skeered...


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

I may just buy some next time I need detergent, but that won't be for a LONG time! :LOL You would think I was seriously mentally ill if ya'll saw how many boxes of detergent are in my laundry room! LOLOL I went on an experimenting spree a while ago and haven't had to buy more detergent for months and probably won't need to for many more months, since I also just ordered 3 boxes of SA8 Sensitive (Amway/Quixtar).







:
Do they have a 12 step program for detergent nuts?


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I find Dreft to be very perfumey. I had read about this a while ago on diaperpin but I still wouldn't use it on my dipes.


----------



## happy_mama35 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi there. I used Dreft on dd's clothes and diapers, only to find the advice to NOT use Dreft. so, I, too, wrote to and called Dreft (think "Mike" answered my note, too!). Anyway, after getting the same answers, I went back to using Dreft on diapers. Here's what I found after using Dreft for several months:
-Dreft *may* have been causing a buildup on dd's diapers. Since switching to a store brand (which is what I use now), I've had better luck with absorption.
-I found Dreft gentle to dd's skin, so no problems there.
-Like the scent and the softness of clothes.
Curious to hear others' comments!


----------



## CD_addict (Sep 27, 2002)

I've used it and never noticed any build-up or rash.

I only used it a few times b/c I don't normally buy it.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

BUT LOL ) this is DREFT responding with regards to their own product. And that is, in and of itself, something to be cautious about. It is correct that they cannot just blatantly lie and say, "No, it does not contain any fabric softeners" if it actually did. However, as we have learned in the world of toiletries, there are several names for the same thing. It is a bit difficult for me to believe that DREFT outwashes all other detergents so effectively, that it leaves the clothes feeling softer to the touch. *aaaaaaaa* I'm calling their 'bluff' on that one. Where are the manufacturer's safety data sheets . . . I've been combing the internet for them and cannot find them. They are protected - therefore, we cannot REALLY know what is in Dreft.

So, I gather that there is something in DREFT that makes it cleanse more effectively. Possibly a high level of phosphates? Does anyone have a box? Are there any ingredients listed on there?

I am the first to want to rest an urban legend with regards to any product. And hey, if DREFT rocks for washing diapers, so be it. But before I want to go out and throw all my diapers in a wash of DREFT, I really would like to know why it is so different.

Regarding soap or detergent, yea . . . DREFT is a detergent. Not too many soap-based cleaners left following the surge of synthetic detergents and their success in battling soap scum.


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

"I find Dreft to be very perfumey. I had read about this a while ago on diaperpin but I still wouldn't use it on my dipes."

Yea! When I opened my sample, I thought that it smelled really strong. Don't think I'm gonna like that at all.

*The guinnea pig retreats*


----------



## just_two_02 (May 6, 2003)

I have always used Dreft on my diapers without any problems. I keep reading about how bad dreft is for absorbancy, but for us it has been the absolute best.


----------



## Cathi (Mar 19, 2002)

Ok, I've got an actual box of the stuff that was given to me so I'll list what I can find on it for ingredients (not a whole lot, pretty sketchy)

~Ingredients include biodegradable anionic surfactants and enzymes
~Safe for septic tanks CONTAINS NO PHOSPHATE

That's all I could find on the box, and that's exactly what it says (even the bold part is theirs)








: Does that help?

I don't know if I will try it on my diapers, I actually wasn't going to even use it on the new baby's clothing because Shea had eczema and when I stopped using Dreft on his cothes it got a little better. So, I may have to leave the testing up to someone else!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Cathi_
*~Ingredients include biodegradable anionic surfactants and enzymes
~Safe for septic tanks CONTAINS NO PHOSPHATE

That's all I could find on the box, and that's exactly what it says (even the bold part is theirs)








: Does that help?
*
I wish it did, but just about any detergent that is non-phosphate can say this.







They really should print all of what is in the stuff, but then why would I expect it to be on the box when it isn't on their site or anywhere else that I can find . . . so far . . .


----------



## CD_addict (Sep 27, 2002)

Heather,

Do you think for some reason Dreft contains 'worse' chemicals than other commercial (i.e. non-health food store purchased , although they're all commercial though aren't they?







) detergents?

I guess I just I assume when i go with a main brand I am not getting the most environmentally friendly product. I figure they are all about the same in those terms and its just a matter if personal preference (or skin sensitivity).


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CD_addict_
*Heather,

Do you think for some reason Dreft contains 'worse' chemicals than other commercial (i.e. non-health food store purchased , although they're all commercial though aren't they?







) detergents?

I guess I just I assume when i go with a main brand I am not getting the most environmentally friendly product. I figure they are all about the same in those terms and its just a matter if personal preference (or skin sensitivity).*
Nah, mainstream is mainstream . . . it is just that others that say they don't have any type of fabric softener or something that acts as a softener, well . . . they state it. It either does or it doesn't. After washing in DREFT you can feel that there is a difference to the detergent. I'm just curious what 'that' is. As far as it being any worse? Not at all . . . unless there is something that actually acts as a fabric softener, y'know?

I imagine just having the question in my head would keep me from purchasing it - that and the perfume.

I wasn't really discussing environmental . . . rather that 'something' that seems to say there is a type of softening agent in it.

Environmental detergents, unfortunately, don't seem to work as effectively across all types of water. Hard water areas w/out water softeners seem to suffer the ramifications of their usage. We can use Bi-O-Kleen effectively here, but weren't able to do so in the Hill Country of TX.

Maybe my own superstitions - maybe not. :LOL

Heather who does NOT think that all BIG INDUSTRY is evil! I promise!


----------



## CD_addict (Sep 27, 2002)

I see!

I guess I just never noticed that clothes were any softer in Dreft than say Cheer. But if that's the case it is mysterious that they would say it contains NO softener.

Hmmmm......


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Do you think it has a water softener like Calgon in it? I noticed that Calgon made my whites whiter when I used it on regular laundry. I also did not use Downy Advanced on my last load of ME OS to see if the Calgon alone could help soften them now that they are stripped well. I could hardly tell a difference between the Downy ones and the plain ones, they were that soft.

Darshani


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I was thinking that the whole "makes clothes softer because it doesn't leave residue" claim is also made by sensiclean, isn't it.

ETA: FWIW, their ingredients list is similar, too. But I guess that isn't saying much.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Part of the issue from my understanding with Dreft is that it is too gentle to clean diapers. This is why it is listed as a no product. If the diapers don't get completely clean then you are going to have a build up of other sorts.
I have not personally done any testing with this though, my info here is mostly second hand.

Also, as a side note, most surfactants used in detergents are vegetable based, these are the oil based surfactants.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

I see your point, Linda - but I think if that were the case, Sensiclean wouldn't work either - at least not the tablespoon or so that goes into a whole load of poopies around here









As for the "perfumey" Dreft







I have never noticed any scent during the wash - it smells a little soapy, I guess, but not perfumey at all, IMO. In fact, I hated using it on my children's clothing as babies b/c it didn't leave them smelling good at all









Now, Downy Advanced







is making me rather nauseous these days -


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

I don't think most of the mainstream dry detergents out there are vegetable based surfactants. They are mostly synthetic detergents, which is what Dreft is.
I think it sounds like it works similarly to Sensi-Clean, though, and perhaps it is true that it doesn't clean as well, I know Sensi-clean does not clean as well. But perhaps it would be a good one for pocket diapers? Just a thought.
I don't believe there is any kind of fabric softener in Dreft. Fabric softener is fabric softener. It's not a brand, it covers any kind. If it did have any kind of fabric softener in it, they couldn't claim that it doesn't harm the flame resistance of childrens' sleepware. Their whole selling point is that it leaves clothes freer of residue than others. I personally believe that they have added more water softener such as Calgon, as Darshani suggested. JMO


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

DREFT makes me cry!! Newborn baby nostalgia!!!

If I thought I could wash my dipes in Dreft safely I would DO IT! Every time I smell that baby smell... Ugh!! I am a complete sellout to the Dreft marketing machine.

Maybe I'll buy some and try some loads... maybe just the hot wash? Cold wash All, hot wash, pinch of Dreft?

I am not ashamed to say that I LOVE the smell of DREFT!!

xooxox pam


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh Holly, please believe I'm not a conspiracist to any degree . . . something is softening . . . maybe not a 'fabric softener' per se. Yes, perhaps a calgon-ish ingredient.

Pamela - yea, I have 'smells' that make me a bit weepy as well. Let's see CURRY! Yes curry! Reminds me of my momma cooking my favorite dish - curried chicken over rise with shredded egg, raisins, browned coconut and peanuts. yummmmmm!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Diapers Heather! :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by trishshack_
*Diapers Heather! :LOL*
Oh right . . . yes, let us NOT associate curry with diapers . . . the yellow-brownish color definitely would not stir up the same emotions!







:LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I stopped using Dreft on ds clothes because it just didn't clean very good. Every outfit from when I used it is stained. Now that I use Tide his clothes are like new just like his diapers. I just wouldn't trust it to clean diapers.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Jamie, that good to know. Apparently it isn't strong enough stuff! That would explain why it rinses out well. It probably isn't as concentrated as the others.

Quote:

Oh Holly, please believe I'm not a conspiracist to any degree . . . something is softening . . . maybe not a 'fabric softener' per se. Yes, perhaps a calgon-ish ingredient.
Oh, don't worry, Heather! I think I understood that.







I just don't think that what they are using to soften the clothing (or rather keep the clothing from getting rough) is leaving SOMEthing ON the clothes. I believe it's the reverse. Your original input seemed to be saying that it was leaving some unknown and possibly harmful resdiue on the diapers, but I know I may be wrong about that interpretation.


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

I have ALL BABY CARE and it smells just like Dreft. Would it be ok to use on dipes? I would







to have my dipes smell baby fresh...


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I have my dipes washing in dreft as we speak...er, type.

I love the smell of dreft too.


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

Natasha, I use ALL Baby Care on my diapers occasionally and haven't had any problems. It's cheaper, doesn't smell as strong, and is just like regular all, only with a baby smell. I can't use it too often, though b/c I tend to overuse liquid detergents and then end up with buildup.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, I must say 'for the record,' I do not like any highly fragrant detergent, but then I don't like colognes, heavily scented aftershaves, candles and the like - they make me a bit dizzy feeling and somewhat nauseated.

However, that said . . . I do not like to be wrong (who does :LOL ) - to profess untruths or to not KNOW! As man of us mommas here that want all our information ducks in a row. So, I've been a diggin'








-------------------------------------------------

I pulled out my copy of *The Safe Shopper's Bible* and looked up detergents. Might as well be in the 'know' about Dreft. Couldn't find anything about water or fabric softeners







(and didn't really expect too, but in case you are concerned about Dreft at all, here you go . . . this should set your mind at ease in all the other arenas as well.

As far as the 'safety' of usage of Dreft, it is ranked 'low to minimal risk' in the areas of flammability.

*Sidenote:* This ranking low for flammability at first made me consider that there could not be fabric softener in Dreft at all. Fabric Softener has been known to render garments flammable. However, when I looked at actual Fabric Softener sheets and how they are ranked, I was confused. There wasn't a single fabric softener listed that ranked any level of resk for flammability. So, I'm assuming that the fabric softener itself is not flammable, but a build-up of the fabric softener ON the clothing/diapers COULD BE. So, that is why the actual fabric softener liquid and sheets aren't ranked risky for flammability. Not to say there IS fabric softener in the detergent, but just that if it were in there, that it might not rank as flammable.

Okay, as far as causticity, allegens and strong sensitizers, carcinogens, neurotoxins and reproductive effects - these two were 'low to minimal risk.' It ranked 'minimal risk' in the area of irritants (I would gander it is the fragrance). It did not have any advisory in the 'caution' arena, although it is not ranked as a 'recommended' choice for safe detergents either.

The book did say,

Quote:

If you are chemically sensitive, seek fragrance-free laundry detergent. Allergic reactios to fragrances include asthma, flulike symptoms, and respiratory irritation. Residues remaining on clothing and bed sheets can cause severe skin rashes for chemically sensitive people. Most brands are fragranced (i.e., perfumed), unless the label specifically states they are fragrance-free
The ingredients that placed Dreft in the minimal risk arena were:
Dreft Laundry Granules & Dreft Ultra: Sodium Silicate, Sodium Sulfate & Washing Soda

These are ingredients you will find in ANY commercial laundry detergent.

Obviously vegetable-based, instead of petroleum-based are recommended. It is also recommended to eliminate any fragrance that isn't derived from a natural oil.

Oh, and I want to point out that fabric softener, in and of itself, does not rank as harmful . . . it is the residue that we are concerned with regarding diapers and repelling.

**The above information is gathered solely by what Dreft is required to place on their manufactured safety data sheets. Proprietory (sp?) information is excluded, but to the best of their ability, the authors of the book point out any risks from the information that is given out and there seem to be little to none.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Ya know, Heather, I have become so accustomed to my diapers smelling so pure and scentless that I too may take issue with the smell of Dreft on them. I don't like to smell a scent in a stinky bathroom either. kwim? I like the scent on my clothing, but not in places where gross smells may also linger. :LOL
Remember you posted a link to an article once about flamability in regards to sleepwear and fabric softener use once? I think what made the clothing more flamable was the fluffing of the fibers rather than the residue of the product itself. Just one wash with liquid softer really did a number, but the fabric softener sheets did not make them as flamable. But I'm not sure about that. It's just my vague memory of the article.

Oh, also... When I wrote, I explained why it was very important to know if there was ANY fabric softer in Dreft. I even went into detail about pocket diapers and how it affects them and how much they cost, to help explain why this information is important. We may not know what all the ingredients in Dreft ARE, but I feel comfortable with the info that fabric softer is not one of them. Washing Soda does work as a water softener, I believe, although probably not as well as what is in Calgon. Although we really don't know all the ingredients IN Dreft, so perhaps it does contain other water softeners? I should have asked what kind of water softening agents are used in it. Not that I suspect they'd tell me!







: Friggin' proprietary info.... Don't they know there are mad diaper scientists out there that need to know!?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kermit_
*Friggin' proprietary info.... Don't they know there are mad diaper scientists out there that need to know!?*
EGGGG-ZZZZZZZZZZACTLY! :LOL

Hey, I remember that article . . . surely it is saved in my favorites SOMEWHERE!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I thought I'd try with a direct question:

Hi. Can you please give me the exact ingredients for the reg. Tide, the Tide Free and the Dreft. Thank you,*****

Here is the response







:

I'm sorry to disappoint you but specific ingredient information beyond what appears on our product packages is considered proprietary. It isn't shared outside our Company. The Soap and Detergent Association website provides a list of the ingredients commonly used in laundry detergents at http://www.sdahq.org/laundry/fact/fact_sheet2.html

I hope this information will be helpful.

Mary Lou
USA Mr. Clean Team

yeah yeah yeah, well  on them I don't like tide nor dreft anyway, so no skin off my back there.

I do remember using tide to wash the floors when I worked at Wendy's MANY (omg half a lifetime) ago. It did a mighty fine job of cutting that grease for sure.

I've never been a fan of tide since it's always broken us out and the fumes are a bit harsh to say the least (imo). I never used dreft, nor ivory snow so no clue there.


----------

